# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: FS: Collectible vintage Ruby Red Glass or Compote, great Christmas gift!

## invisible

For sale here is a vintage piece of collectible glassware, exact date and manufacturer unknown.  This is a Glass, Wine / Champagne Glass, or Compote.  In the world of collectible glassware, this color is known as Ruby Red.  Glassware in this color is considered highly desirable and collectible.  I believe this piece dates roughly from the 1920's or 1930's, but it could possibly be later, up through perhaps the 1940's.  It measures about 3" high and 4" across.  It weighs 7oz.  Please keep in mind that when it is bubble-wrapped and boxed properly for shipping, this will add additional weight to your shipping cost.  Price is $15.  Payment accepted via FRN's, PM's, USPS MO, or paypal.  This Ruby Red Glass would make a really nice addition to your collection, can be used for home decoration, or would be the ideal Christmas / Yule / Kwanzaa / Hanukkah / (insert holiday of your choice) gift! 









Please note: the pictures are not showing up in the preview for me, so I have no way to tell beforehand if they will post correctly or not.  If they do not post correctly, please bear with me on this issue!

----------

